# Itsyourmoney.ie savings rates



## cgrvy (20 Jan 2009)

A couple of months ago Itsyourmoney.ie had a handy table that displayed all the interest rates and terms of savings with all of the banks. This seems to have changed - does anyone know why? Or is there a useful link that will display all this information?

I'm terribly lazy!

Thanks for your advice.


----------



## Lightning (20 Jan 2009)

It is still on the website here:
http://www.itsyourmoney.ie/costcomparisons.jsp


----------



## cgrvy (20 Jan 2009)

I'm an idiot!

Thanks a million - not sure why I couldn't find it today.


----------

